# Internet Video Subscription Issue



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

I have an odd question i believe. 

My issue is, one of my Tivos is receiving episodes of Tekzilla. That's fine and dandy except i don't have a pass set up for it. When i do go in and set up a season pass for it, i then get duplicates of every episode, one in standard def and the other in HD. When i remove the season pass, the HD episodes stop and the standard def ones continue. 

Does anyone know if there are multiple locations that determine what web subscription a Tivo is subscribed to? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

If you were receiving the Tekzilla TivoCast before they redid and expanded the whole web video system, that would probably explain it. That's the case with me and that show as well as Diggnation... I had a season pass set up for those before the change, and now I can't remove them because they don't show as having a season pass in the list. If I add again, I get duplicates, and when I remove that then I go back to receiving one copy of the episodes.

I'd like to know an answer to this as well, as I'd like to stop receiving them entirely on the Tivo...


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

I think you are right. I was subscribed before they redid/expanded the system. I will probably give Tivo a call. If i were a betting a man, i have a feeling they are going to tell me to rerun the setup to get rid of it. That will be awesome. Oh wait, no it won't. I guess we'll see!


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this issue. I've had like 15 episodes of Tekzilla downloaded to my DT Series 2 today. I'd love to make it stop! 



-- N


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Same thing going on here Tekzilla keeps recording old episodes


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe i'm being pessimistic, but i called Tivo today, and was hoping that they would have some good news. I asked if they had any control on their end to modify season passes and was told no. The only thing they can do it turn the services off completely and then you don't recieve any programs. Well, that's not a solution.

I'm at work right now so i will have to try it when i get home, but thought i would post the info here first if anyone else wants to give it a shot. This is what was suggested to me:

1) Look at the recording history in the To Do list and attempt to modify the Tekzilla season pass from there. I was told this should be an option for the web subscriptions, even though you cannot modify season passes from the Now Playing list like you can with television recorded episodes.

2) Try running "clear the program guide and to do list". The issue with this one is, one it will take about and hour, and two this DOES NOT remove season passes so Tivo's concern was that it won't get rid of the phantom season pass.

I'll give these a shot tonight. Let us know if you try it before me and post results.

Thanks.


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

tfratzke said:


> 1) Look at the recording history in the To Do list and attempt to modify the Tekzilla season pass from there. I was told this should be an option for the web subscriptions, even though you cannot modify season passes from the Now Playing list like you can with television recorded episodes.


I'm looking at my Recording History, but I don't see how you can modify a season pass from here.

I see old Tekzilla episodes that I have deleted. If I hit select, I get a screen telling me when it was deleted and then am given the option to hit select to go back.

-- N


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

TiVoStephen put up an explanation for the old episodes returning:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=440477

Of course, this week Tekzilla is also putting up a whole bunch of NEW episodes because they are all at CES and chattering about every new thing.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

tfratzke said:


> 1) Look at the recording history in the To Do list and attempt to modify the Tekzilla season pass from there. I was told this should be an option for the web subscriptions, even though you cannot modify season passes from the Now Playing list like you can with television recorded episodes.


This is FALSE. You cannot modify the season pass from here. Just like user natallica mentioned. Strike 1!



tfratzke said:


> 2) Try running "clear the program guide and to do list". The issue with this one is, one it will take about and hour, and two this DOES NOT remove season passes so Tivo's concern was that it won't get rid of the phantom season pass.


Not sure if this worked yet. My guess is it didn't. After an hour or so it was finished clearing. First off, it does remove Season Passes, even though Tivo tech support told me it wouldn't. I had written them down before i started so just had to set them up again. No big deal.

The first thing that happened once it was up and running was it downloaded another episode of Tekzilla! The only thing different was it did NOT put it in the same folder with my existing episodes. Guess i will see if i get anymore this week.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

jayfest said:


> TiVoStephen put up an explanation for the old episodes returning:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=440477
> 
> Of course, this week Tekzilla is also putting up a whole bunch of NEW episodes because they are all at CES and chattering about every new thing.


I don't know if this issue is related or not. We don't have issues of old episodes returning. We have a problem of a phantom season pass that we cannot turn off!


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

I can confirm that neither of the solutions given to me from Tivo Customer Support worked. Got home yesterday from only to find 4 new episodes of Tekzilla. Darn it!


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

I've got this same problem with Diggnation. I have actually gone so far as to remove all of my web season passes through the "All" category. I left it for about a week and it is still downloading the SD feed from diggnation.

Keep in mind here, it shouldn't be auto downloading anything at this point. There is definitely a "phantom" season pass that has no interface to be removed.

I think the only real solution would be for TiVo to expose some sort of separate season pass manager for the VOD section, something local to the box, that is not through HME.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

Just as an update; I fixed my problem. It was a little weird how I did it though.

I realized that Diggnation showed up twice in "Tivo Search Beta". One of the entries I could add a season pass and the other I could not. So I got the bright idea to try finding it in the old "Swivel Search". Well I found both that way to except there was a difference. It showed all the episodes available for both feeds. When I went to the individual episodes on the first Diggnation entry it gave me the opportunity to cancel the season pass. 

This was a really round about way of finding my phantom season pass, but it appears to have worked. Hopefully if anyone else runs into the problem they read this thread.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

vectorcatch said:


> Just as an update; I fixed my problem. It was a little weird how I did it though.
> 
> I realized that Diggnation showed up twice in "Tivo Search Beta". One of the entries I could add a season pass and the other I could not. So I got the bright idea to try finding it in the old "Swivel Search". Well I found both that way to except there was a difference. It showed all the episodes available for both feeds. When I went to the individual episodes on the first Diggnation entry it gave me the opportunity to cancel the season pass.
> 
> This was a really round about way of finding my phantom season pass, but it appears to have worked. Hopefully if anyone else runs into the problem they read this thread.


Sweet! just saw your post now. Will try tonight and see if it works for me with Tekzilla. Thanks!


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm having a similar issue right now - for some reason, my tivo is downloading HD nation twice each week. This started happening 2 or 3 weeks ago and has happened every week since. I checked the season passes, and the program only shows up there once - with a season pass indicated - not sure where the duplicate is coming from. No big deal, but it is kind of annoying.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I am another having the same issue. I had setup the following recordings previously:

App Judgment 
Tekzilla

I am able to use swivel search and remove the App Judgement, but I am not able to find Tekzilla in swivel search, so I believe that I will continue to get double downloads for it still.

TiVo should have a way to list online season passes seperately from television season passes to manage them. 

Does anyone else know how I might be able to delete the old SD version of Tekzilla?


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

jaredmwright said:


> Does anyone else know how I might be able to delete the old SD version of Tekzilla?


Nope. That's the main problem some of us are having. Using Tivo Search does not work like it did for Diggnation. Tekzilla does not even exist on Tivo Search.

How were you able to access Swivel Search? I guess it doesn't matter, since you mentioned Tekzilla is not there.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

To access swivel search, open TiVo Search Beta and look at the lower right where there is an option to use swivel search.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi folks,

Very sorry for the problem. If you e-mail me ([email protected]) with your TiVo Service Number, we'll investigate and remove the phantom Season Passes for you on the backend.

Sorry for this issue.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

jaredmwright said:


> To access swivel search, open TiVo Search Beta and look at the lower right where there is an option to use swivel search.


Oh wow. Can't believe i missed that. Thank You.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

TiVoStephen said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Very sorry for the problem. If you e-mail me ([email protected]) with your TiVo Service Number, we'll investigate and remove the phantom Season Passes for you on the backend.
> 
> ...


Thank You Stephen. Much appreciated. My email is on it's way.


----------



## jrgutknecht (Jun 3, 2002)

tfratzke said:


> Thank You Stephen. Much appreciated. My email is on it's way.


Mine TOO !

This has been driving me nuts for weeks. If it wasn't for the nightmare of getting Comcast to pair up the cable card correctly, I'd have re-run the setup weeks ago. But getting the cable card working was such a pain in the @$$ that I'm paranoid to do anything that might cause it to stop working, even if the chance are so remote as to be impossible, I'd just rather not take the risk. 

Off topic.......Of course now that I have *Xfinity*, I'm sure it would be completely different this time


----------



## jafi (Jun 16, 2009)

vectorcatch said:


> I've got this same problem with Diggnation. I have actually gone so far as to remove all of my web season passes through the "All" category. I left it for about a week and it is still downloading the SD feed from diggnation.
> 
> Keep in mind here, it shouldn't be auto downloading anything at this point. There is definitely a "phantom" season pass that has no interface to be removed.
> 
> I think the only real solution would be for TiVo to expose some sort of separate season pass manager for the VOD section, something local to the box, that is not through HME.


It's a friggin pain to go through that entire Web Video list looking for the one's marked as season passes. An online season pass manager is definitely needed.

Plus better podcast mgmt. Irritates me I can't pause a podcast, and they only play from start to finish you can't fast forward or rewind.

But at least now I know what's going on with my Revision3 subscriptions.


----------



## antacidaaron (Mar 19, 2010)

You can cancel this season pass by going to video on demand > free VOD and Web Videos > Technology > Tekzilla > Cancel Season Pass


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

antacidaaron said:


> You can cancel this season pass by going to video on demand > free VOD and Web Videos > Technology > Tekzilla > Cancel Season Pass


Wanna bet?

That doesn't work even if it shows that you have no Season Pass to the show..and you add a Season Pass and delete it.


----------



## ldconfig (Sep 7, 2004)

Did anyone ever find a fix?


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes..the answer is in this thread. The only fix is to contact TiVoStephen directly and have him remove it on the back-end. His contact info is in this thread up a few posts.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

tfratzke said:


> Yes..the answer is in this thread. The only fix is to contact TiVoStephen directly and have him remove it on the back-end. His contact info is in this thread up a few posts.


This is exactly why I try to stay away from "fancy stuff" on my TiVos. They work great for recording shows. They're very easy to use, not just for nerds, but for ordinary people. But there always seem to be niggling problems whenever anyone tries to use them for anything but the basics. E.g. people complain that the Netflix implementation is inferior. So who cares, I can always use the computer or the iPad or the Wii for Netflix.

And, just to be clear, I'm not talking about Netflix when I say Netflix!  I mean Tekzilla (or whatever it morphed into). Use TiVo for recording shows from cable or OTA, use another gadget for Netflix or Tekzilla or Amazon streaming or whatever else.

I know, that sucks. But nobody, nobody, nobody has yet built a single device that's good for all of this. Apple hasn't done it, Google hasn't done it, Microsoft hasn't done it, TiVo hasn't done it. Nobody has done it. But it's not for lack of trying. All of the companies I just mentioned are "players" of one sort or another in this game.


----------

